# breaking out of shell--how long???



## bartuska (Apr 20, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. (I am working today and it's slow) I have a question about the hatching process. I have one egg on day 17 --the baby is "pipping" (I think that is what it is called) I can hear it and feel it and there is a small crack almost halfway around the shell. This process has been going on for 48 hours--is this normal? THis is the first time I've paid close attention and actually looked at the egg this close to hatching. With the other ones it seemed in the am there was an egg then in the pm there was a baby! (again I wasn't doing any close inspection of the eggs then). I'm hoping for it to hatch today and I'll call him/her "Pilgrim".


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Catherine, 

Yes, this is pretty normal...keep an eye on this second egg though. If your timing is accurate, this egg should hatch at anytime now. Pigeons eggs generally hatch on the 18th day after incubation commenced. It can take the little chick anywhere from 12-30 hours to completely hatch from the time the first crack or hole shows up. If you notice that the baby is having trouble after about 24 hours or more, you can help him by gently peeling away the shell where his head is but no more. It's best that you don't pull the baby out completely in case his umblical cord is still raw and attached to the membrane. Let it dry and let the baby pull himself out the rest of the way. Hopefully you won't have to do this anyway but just in case, that is what you can do.

Hopefully you will have a new addition today on Thanksgiving Pilgrim is a very appropriate and unique name for this little baby for sure!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

bartuska said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone. (I am working today and it's slow) I have a question about the hatching process. I have one egg on day 17 --the baby is "pipping" (I think that is what it is called) I can hear it and feel it and there is a small crack almost halfway around the shell. This process has been going on for 48 hours--is this normal? THis is the first time I've paid close attention and actually looked at the egg this close to hatching.


*From the first pecking open of the shell to complete hatching can take 15 to 30 hours. Just keep an eye on it as Brad said, and you should see further progress with the egg breaking all the way at the crack. If there is no further progress it is time to intervene, the shell contents may be dry or the baby may be worn out. You can gently remove the shell so that the chicks head is free, also a little bit of saliva into the hole of the egg, sounds gross, but it will enable the chick to free itself from the egg wall, if it is too dry. 

...and Happy thanksgiving to you!*


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Treesa, 

Yep, you're right about the saliva and how it helps if the inside of the egg has dried out too much causing the baby to be stuck. I remember reading this in one of my pigeon books now

Good thinking!!!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

..it is important also for the brooding Parents to be able to bathe when they wish to during the time of sitting on the Eggs, and the humidity they bring on their Feathers I think plays some role in the Egg Shell's consistancy for the impending Hatchling to pip out of more easily...

Seems a time of hatchlings for some of us lately!


Phil
Las Vegas, 
Where, two little ones just hatched a few days ago...and are growing fast..! How DID they ever fit in there???? !!!! Lol...


----------

